# Hen left nest



## along (Jan 17, 2013)

How long will eggs be viable if hen leaves nest have way thru the laying process. She was on eggs for 15days and left nest. It is in the mid 30s here.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

any idea how long she was off? you could bring the eggs in and keep them warm, will have to find the file on it, but basically put them under a light to keep them warm


----------



## along (Jan 17, 2013)

She was off for 3 hrs. I brought them inside and put them in incubator. When I candled them only 4 out of the 10were developing. The other eggs were not fertilized.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

sounds like you have it covered! Keep updating!


----------

